# [INSTALL] partycje, bootloader, drukarka, skaner, int. graf.

## prybka

Witam!

Przymierzam sie do instalacji Gentoo. Moje doswiadzenie z systemem Linux jest srednie. Prubopwalem dawno temu Red Hata, pozniej byla dluga przerwa sprubowalem Mandrake, Knoppix, Aurox. Pozniej musialem napisac prace dyplomowa o instalacji i uruchomieniu servera Samby na FreeBSD. Pewnie dlatego etraz mam ochote na Gentoo, z powodu portow. Nie jestem obeznany wiec troche Was pomecze i popytam.

Zaczne od danych mojego komputera:

```
Pentium III 504,7 MHz 512 KB Cache

Chipset: Intel i440BX

RAM 288 MB

NVIDIA GeForce2 MX-400 64 MB

Creative Labs SB Live!

Primary Master: ST340824A

        Slave:   SAMSUNG SV2042H

Secondary Master: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S

          Slave: None
```

Teraz tak... Problem? Zaczyna sie przy ustawianiu partycji, tzn nie wiem jak to bedzie czy jak zrobie po swojemu  :Wink:  Czy bedzie wszystko jak nalezy. Dane dyskow:

```
/dev/hda - 40,0 GB

     hda1   Boot   Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA)   10487,24 MB

     hda5          Logical   W95 FAT32         29528,76 MB

/dev/hdb - 20,4 GB

     hdb1          Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA)   9665,45 MB

                   Pri/Log   Free space       10745,65 MB
```

Chce zainstalowac Gentoo na dysku "slave" czyli hdb, bez usuwania partycji hdb1. Czyli mam do dyspozycji 10 GB. robie tak:

```
/dev/hdb - 20,4 GB

     hdb1          Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA)   9665,45 MB

     hdb2          ???????   Swap              576,00 MB

     hdb3   Boot?  ???????   Linux ext3 /      4000,00 MB

     hdb4          ???????   Linux ext3 /home  Pozostale MB
```

Czy dobrze to sobie planuje ?  :Wink:  Jak partycje hdb2, hdb3, hdb4 maja byx ustawione Primary czy Logical ? Oraz czy partycja hdb3 moze byc bootowalna ? Ewentualnie jak mam skonfigurowac GRUB'a ? Czy zamiast GRUB'a moge uzyc takiego programu jak - http://gag.sourceforge.net/, jesli tak to czy wogole musze przy instalacji Gentoo konfigurowac GRUB'a ?

Na innych dystrybucjach pracowalem na KDE, podoba mi sie ten interfejs graficzny. Czy moge go spokojnie zainstalowac na swoim komputerze, czy tez polecacie inny interfejs. Chcialbym pracowac na KDE ale jesli to nie bedzie mozliwe to trudno.

Orientujecie sie jak Gentoo wspolpracuje z drukarka HP DeskJet 930C oraz skanerem AGFA SnapScan e20 ?

Dziekuje za kazda wyczerpujaca odpowiedz, zycze milego dnia, wieczoru...

pozdrawiam

----------

## jacis

Najprosciej bedzie jak pod mandrake podzielisz na partycje linuxowe dyski i zalozysz system plikow.  :Smile:  (nie instalujesz mandrivy tylko tworzysz partycje i wychodzisz z instalacji).Zapisz sobie gdzie,na jakim dysku masz partycje /root /swap i /home oraz jaki masz system plikow.Startujesz z livecd gentoo,podmontuj partycje root,swap proc i home,nastepnie chrotujesz sie na partycje root i masz wybor instalacji stage1,stage2 lub stage3.Poczytaj wiecej o szczegolach na www.gentoo.pl lub kup linux+ extra z gentoo 2005.0 tam jest bardzo przyzwoicie opisana instalacja i dostajesz dodatkowo 2DVD z systemem.  :Smile:  Jezeli chodzi o kde ja tez uzywam mam zainstalowana wersje 3.4.2,zawsze uzywalem kde,bardzo mi sie podoba.Pamietaj jednak o swoim procku kde jest sliczne,ale chlonie zasoby komutera....  :Smile:  Mozesz sprobowac xface lub gnome tez jest ok.  :Smile:  Jezeli chodzi o drukarke to nie ma problemu instalujesz cups i np.TurboPrint,ze skanerem to nie wiem jak jest bo nie uzywam-zobacz na stronie producenta lub poszukaj informacji w necie.

Dla mnie nie ma lepszego systemu jak Gentoo,uzywalem kiedys redchata,mandrivy,debiana gentoo jest najlepsze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Przeczytaj APEL  :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Daj jakiś normalny tytuł postu!

KDE na Twoim sprzęci powinno chodzić ładnie, natomiast 4000 MB na / może być przymało zwłaszcza jak najdzie Cię ochota skompilować OpenOffice'a.

 *prybka wrote:*   

> Orientujecie sie jak Gentoo wspolpracuje z drukarka HP DeskJet 930C oraz skanerem AGFA SnapScan e20 ? 

 

Tak jak każdy inny linuks. Jeśli na innych dzialały to i na tym będą.

----------

## prybka

Dzieki za odpowiedz. Mam ta edycje Linux+ z 2 DVD. Jednak postanowilem instalowac nowsza wersje 2005.1 ktora wlasnie sciagam. Zrobie poprostu tak jak to opisalem w moim pierwszym poscie jak sie nie uda to trudno, bede prubowac inaczej. Czlowiek sie uczy na bledach. Jesli ktos jeszcze ma jakies pomysly rady - slucham...

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> ... zwłaszcza jak najdzie Cię ochota skompilować OpenOffice'a.

 

na tym procesorze?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   ... zwłaszcza jak najdzie Cię ochota skompilować OpenOffice'a. 
> 
> na tym procesorze?  

 

Hehehe... Nie jest taki zły... Zresztą OO to tylko śmignie w porównaniu z KDE. U mnie na Celeronie 2,2 GHz KDE kompilowało się 22 godziny, OO 14.   :Wink: 

Właśnie - prybka - jakbyś się zdecydował na kompilację KDE to daj znać ile czsu to trwalo.   :Very Happy: 

--Edit--

@prybka: Znowu nie przeczytłeś apelu... Za tematy w stylu "Kilka pytań" można umrzeć nagłą śmiercią...   :Laughing: 

----------

## prybka

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Właśnie - prybka - jakbyś się zdecydował na kompilację KDE to daj znać ile czsu to trwalo.  

 

Jak pisalem swoja prace dyplomowa o serverze samby na FreeBSD, cos mnie natknelo i chcialem skompilowac KDE 3.4 - zrezygnowalem po 3 dniach i 2 nocach  :Smile:  Czasem potrafie byc cierpliwy, jakbyco zdam relacje  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

-- Edit

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> @prybka: Znowu nie przeczytłeś apelu... Za tematy w stylu "Kilka pytań" można umrzeć nagłą śmiercią... 

 

Okej to juz 3 proba, lepszego pomyslu nie mam...

pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

:%s/prubowalem/próbowalem/gc

pozdrawiam:)

----------

## szolek

Nowa Sarzyna - Witaj sąsiad.

Akurat u mnie procek athlon xp 2000. Na początku miałem KDE, na które czekałem razem z systemem jakieś 3 dni z dosypianiem. Później jednak zrezygnowałem kosztem lżejszych powłok. Ale nie widzę żadnych przeciwwskazań do zainstalowania KDE.

Ze sprzętem nie powinieneś mieć większych problemów. Tym bardziej że drukarka HP a ze skanerem nie jest ciężko. Jedynie się napracowałem żeby do swojego acera żnaleźć frimware.

No to powodzenia i może do zobaczenia w sobotę na targu  :Wink: . Możliwe że tam będę.

----------

## prybka

Jaki ten swiat maly  :Smile:  Oki to zatem sciagam na maximum mozliwosci wszystkie plytki i zabiore sie za instalacje. W takim razie do zobaczenia  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

-- Edit

Edytuje bo nie chce zakladac nowego posta. Wczoraj zaczalem instalowac Gentoo. Mialem kilka nie milych zdarzen pdoczas instalacji Gentoo Linux wedlug opisu gazety LINUX+ Extra! Gentoo Linux 2005.0 - no ale sobie jakos poradzilem. Po krotce streszcze co i jak... Zaczne od partycji ustawilem tak:

```
/dev/hdb - 20,4 GB

     hdb1          Primary   W95 FAT32 (LBA)   9665,45 MB

     hdb2          Primary   Swap                    576,00 MB

     hdb3 Boot  Primary   Linux ext3 /           8500,00 MB
```

Oczywiscie te rozmiary sa na oko nie pamietam dokladnych liczb. Dobrze ? Zle ? Fatalnie ? - Jak oceniacie ?

Pozniej zaczalem instalacje, przy okazji musialem skonfigurowac karte sieciowa, no i musialem poszukac sobie ksiazke do FreeBSD no i z jej pomoca to pokonalem  :Smile:  Pozniej w gazecie napisane bylo zeby wydac komende:

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

Okazalo sie ze taka wersje zrodel jadra jakie chce sciagnac Gentoo juz na serverach nie istnieja  :Smile:  404: File not found. Wpadlem na genialny pomysl  :Wink:  Przeczytalem podrecznik Gentoo z www no i sciagnalem nowe zrodla no i sciagnelo, wypakowalem i poszlo... Nastepnie wyadlem komende:

```
genkernel --install --udev all
```

No i wyskoczyl mi blad po ktorym poszlem spac  :Wink:  A blad brzmi:

```
ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found
```

Co prawd angielski znak cokolwiek mi to mowi ale co z tym poczac ?  :Wink: 

I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy w /etc/fstab musze wpisac tez partycje Fat32 ?

pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

Nie doczytałem do końca Twojego postu zatrzymałem się na tym opisie z Linux+ i zdecydowanie odradzam. 

Sięgnij po orginał - w podpisie mam link do listy polskiej dokumentacji. Dużo chłopaków to pewnie kosztowało, ale napewno bedziesz miał mniej zmartwień z tymi opisami. 

Siemka!

----------

## prybka

Mam juz sciagniete oraz nagrane plytki Gentoo Linux 2005.1 z servera. Aktualnie czekam na wyplate wtedy sobie wydrukuje caly podrecznik. Masz racje ta gazeta jest w opisie instalacji bardzo uboga szkoda bylo wyad na to te 35 zl, no ale przepadlo jak bede miec troche kasy to wydrukuje caly podrecznik i wtedy z nim przy dloni podejme sie dalszej instalacji Gentoo...

Co jak co ale mimo tych pierwszych niepowodzen w instalacji Gentoo nie zniechecilo mnie to. Bardzo przypomina mi FreeBSD a to mi sie podoba. Prostota instalacji oprogramowania - to jest chyba najwazniejsze.

pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

a nie lepiej oszczedzic troche polskich drzew  :Wink:  i w trakcie instalacji odpalic sobie linksa z dokumentacja ?:>

a co do genkernela, ja bym mu nie ufal   :Wink: 

a tak na serio mozesz sprobowac rzucic sie na gleboka wode i

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

tam jest caly dzial n/t kernela, poczytaj i sprobuj sam skonfigurowac (przy czym pamietaj zeby w lilo/grubie miec caly czas jadro ktore na 100% dziala, a to z ktorym eksperymentujesz dopisuj jako drugie  :Smile: 

to fajne uczucie jak sobie sam po raz pierwszy zrobisz kernel  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## prybka

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a co do genkernela, ja bym mu nie ufal  
> 
> a tak na serio mozesz sprobowac rzucic sie na gleboka wode i ... tam jest caly dzial n/t kernela, poczytaj i sprobuj sam skonfigurowac (przy czym pamietaj zeby w lilo/grubie miec caly czas jadro ktore na 100% dziala, a to z ktorym eksperymentujesz dopisuj jako drugie 
> 
> to fajne uczucie jak sobie sam po raz pierwszy zrobisz kernel 
> ...

 

Moze narazie poprostu wyprubuje Gentoo. Nie chcialbym sie odrazu zniechecic w razie gdyby mi nie wyszlo  :Smile:  Ale dzieki za podpowiedz  :Wink: 

Jelsi chodzi o podrecznik to zaczalem drukowac  :Wink:  Lexmark 3200, 60 stron (czarny i kolorem) - 3 godziny  :Wink:  Jeszcze drugie 6 stron ale to juz jutro  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

